

Vast Spy System Loots Computers in 103 Countries  - spooneybarger
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/29/technology/29spy.html?_r=1&hp

======
tokenadult
"In a report to be issued this weekend, the researchers said that the system
was being controlled from computers based almost exclusively in China, but
that they could not say conclusively that the Chinese government was
involved."

Control of the botnet from one particular country would be persuasive evidence
of some involvement by persons in that country. The article does note that
more follow-up investigation is needed.

~~~
oldwesley
"Control of the botnet from one particular country would be persuasive
evidence of some involvement by persons in that country."

Hedging your bets?

------
raintrees
Is it just my ISP (or, more likely, my machines), or can anyone else get to
the report? infowar-monitor.net seems to be managed by The SecDev Group, with
an email address pointing to a domain that claims it's mission/project is
over.

I am curious to read more of the report...

Or maybe I am jumping the gun: "researchers' findings... due to be released
this weeekend."

~~~
raintrees
My impatience is showing again. Working now, please disregard the question.

